# I am looking for a good camera



## Direct Current

*:smile: Hello ever one. I had a good friend tell me to post this question here for some good answers so here we go.

Hay some wise old man (Sandman) accused you of one of you's folk of knowing about cameras. So I have came to this increable disorder to seek OB one's advice on such a device to serve me in my need for a good camera or cameras. :laugh:

What I seeking is good camera that is good on close-ups as well as a wide angle lens, something i can change the lens or adjust the lens and one that will conect to me computer computer etc....etc. and with in a marginal range of cost. 

I am also looking for a motion or movie camera, of corse with the ability to connect to the computer. 

Reason is I am getting in involved with take anything from ants on a ant bed to large area like the grancannon 

Can you guy off some ideas.

See you later gator. DC. *


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: just how much money do you have to spend ??? Whats your budget cos you won't get something good without a really large wad of notes or a really healthy bank account :grin:


----------



## Direct Current

*Hay Done Fisin, I live off disability, so I have to plan ahead, what I do is get some Idea what this might cost like in the mid range pricing and the say OK here what I am going for, so if it July what can I save up to get it christmas, if I can't then about July of next year. Then I set aside the approate funds for that goal. 

So to answer your question I want get something as cheap as I can but I want to make sure what I get has quality in for quality pictures and cn hold up. I don't want to have to buy the same pic of equipment twice, if you know what I mean. I'd rather get the quiality and expain my plans to purchase then to buy cheap equipment. 

:smile: So I am all ears and eyes open for suggestions.*


----------



## zuluclayman

hi DC 
if you're after interchangeable lens capability then you have to be looking at DSLR cameras - Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Sony all offer good quality cameras, quite often sold as a package with twin lens kits usually something like a standard lens 14-45mm (where 14mm is wide angle to 45mm standard, similar to 50mm in old film SLR's) and a zoom lens anywhere between 150mm to 300mm depending on brand.
Most basic DSLR's of these brands start at 10 Megapixels then go to 12 (and way up to 24Mp Nikon) and 14. 
10 Mp will easily print at A3 (and above) should you want to get some nice prints done.
Then it comes down to features that you want (and those that you will actually use :grin
I have an Olympus (10Mp) and am happy with that but also like the Canon range (EOS 450D or 500D are good entry level packages) for ease of use and quality of lenses - Canon's standard twin lens kit gives better zoom capabilities than my Olympus.
Lenses are pretty dear for all so if you want great macro or something you will pay lots extra for it.
check the specials at your local camera/homeware electrical shops as they often go on special - can save up to $100-200 at times here.
In AUD you can expect to pay between $1000-$1500 for a 10-12Mp DSLR camera with twin lens kit.
Hope this helps


----------



## Done_Fishin

taking close ups of very small objects used to mean removing a lens and placing a close-up ring between lens and body .. I have lost touch with "photography technology" over the years but assume that the same would be true of DSLR. 

you might also want to consider also a good tripod. Modern tripods are very light which means that they CAN contribute to "picture wobble" so you should take that into consideration too. I frequently think about adding a heavy weight under the camera (on the tripod) to help with stability and anti-shake, but I am worried about damaging the tripod ..


----------



## zuluclayman

:laugh: you're suffering from the same "double post" gremlin as me DF :grin:
Extenders, reversers, close up rings etc are still around though not used as much for DSLR's where most people fork out the $$$$ for a good macro lens (and they are expensive too)
see some examples here


----------



## Done_Fishin

zuluclayman said:


> :laugh: you're suffering from the same "double post" gremlin as me DF :grin:


At least I have the advantage should I see it before the others, that I can remove it from site :grin: sorry pun intended.

Thanks for those links I will take a look ready for the day that I too have money to spend .. any day soon :laugh: and then there's always the fact that I look forward to my pension in a few years :4-thatsba


----------



## Direct Current

*Thanks for the info, guys. At this point you taught me a lot about lens, I had no idea which lens to use for my shot and SLR or DSLR, I did not know what that was. I learn a lot from your info. That give me some info where to start my search and what camera type to look at. And the micro site was great to. Keep the infor comming. 

Hay Done_fishin. If your like me, I would rather still be fly from place to place working on things, but I was force into medical retirement, just to many thing falling apart. But I still do as much as I can wben I can, that part of life I guess. Didn't expect to retire this way, that is for sure. :smile:

I had a freind purchase several cameras off of eBay and boy did he get rip. I took a chance and bought a old laptop to repair another labtop and all most got rip. I am very concern about buying thru eBay. *


----------



## scott411

Hi,take a look at newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2075540784 50001213&name=Canon USA, Inc.
also B&H... lots to pick from under $1,500 and you will have a wide and maco lens ,i would go with canon:wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin

where e-bay is concerned consider everyone a crook .. even when you think you've got it nailed, you can still be wrong, & Paypal can still side with the seller in spite of being made aware of the facts.


----------



## Direct Current

*looking at some them cameras, you have to wonder what is in them to cost 4,000.00 and 3,000.00 dolars. 

I was wondering, you all talk about DSLR but all I see is is SLR camera's, what is the differents here? 

Scott which one where refering to at new egg? and what is B&H? 

It look like to get a fairly good camera with the lens that I want is going to cost me around 1,500.00 is that about right. I stil got to go back and look zuluclayman infor again to tell which kind of wide angle and micro to get for starters. I am afried that Dothan, Al is short on camera shop here, Have not found any. *


----------



## zuluclayman

DSLR stands for Digital Single Lens Reflex and is a digital camera - no film: 
you take images, check that they are OK, take hundreds more in case they're not, go home, download to your computer, play with them in Photoshop then leave them languishing on your hardrive forever, eating up HD space, or just maybe print a few :laugh:

SLR stands for Single Lens Reflex and refers to a film camera:
you know - old style camera, load film, take shots wonder if you nailed it right, take it somewheres and get it developed and find you didn't get it right and now the shot's gone :laugh:

Single Lens Reflex just refers to the lens system that allows you to see the shot through the viewfinder as the camera is seeing it through the lens - all done with mirrors DC.


----------



## Direct Current

*That makes a lot of sence. So I need to be looking at the DSLR. I wonder about that because I notice a lot of camera on these website saying SLR and I said no no DSLR is what I want. 

zuluclayman, I have a old bell&howl movie camera 8mm that my folks took pictures with and many of time you'd see someone's thumb in the lens, then one day I got an idea to use it in a scuba trip, rigging it with a old lens from a Volt meter and a seal plastic bag. Wind it up real good and took it down about 50 ft. I was very supprise of the shots it took and no leaks. Even got some pictures of some mermaids, doffins and one sand shark. :laugh:

The closes to a DSLR is my ceil phone. :smile:*


----------



## Basementgeek

The only advice I would give, is to buy a couple of smaller memory cards instead of one big one. Cards can fail, I have had one. 

BG


----------



## yustr

Jumping in a little late but I've been very happy with my Pentax DSLR. I've taken over 9000 pics and the camera has been flawless. Buying into one of the brand name DSLR systems will allow you to build your system as your interest and experience grows. 

HERE are a few examples taken with an inexpensive 75-300mm lens with macro capability. (Taken more for color than composition. No editing done.)

THIS would get you started.

I agree to be wary of Ebay. Though I've had a few successful dealings, its got to be that there's only con-artists or commercial outfits. The days of individuals selling and buyers getting good deals are long gone.


----------



## Direct Current

*:wave:Thank you yustr & Basementgeek, The one thing I allways do is learn to lessen before you jump into things, please jump right in and add your thoughts. 

I had a frend that had a good pentex, unfortunely for him it was lost in some very muddy water in a small river that we where canoing in and the boat flip over, his wife was carrying a nine month old baby, which was stupid to bring the baby in the first place, so everyone went for the baby which was ok, thank God. But to get back to the camera, it took some grand pictures. I use it one time to take a picture of a friend while we where ski=diving in mid air. 

Yustr, I had a problem with the first link,it took me to you email address and password, so I did not get to see the pictures. I bet they where something to see! 

:smile: I was kind of figuring on about 5 to 7 hundred and some starter lens, special the up close lens and maybe a wide anglr lens Pentex has a good name for itself. 

Ua.. not to be a nut or anything but does any of the camera's have or connect to a timer device? *


----------



## Done_Fishin

you'll normally find an electronic delay on a menu somewhere .. but ASK !! about the camera that you decide to buy . In fact get a pdf manual of the camera(s) you're interested in to see what it/they has/have to offer. Great thing about the net is that you can usually find a lot of info about different equipment and do a comparison "on-line"


----------



## Direct Current

*I like your littlt comment I am a little old, just age inpaired. :laugh::laugh::laugh: Your right about that you cab get a lot of info before you buy. I found one camera shop about 49 miles from here so I might take a little trip and look at what they have. And we have a best buy here so they might offer some cameras to, You all take heart and keep bringing the info to me ears. *


----------



## Done_Fishin

nothing like taking a digital for a test drive if they will let you ..just remember though that a simple digital might take a couple of months to learn (it did for me and I haven't finished yet .. had mine for several years now and >4000 photo's) .. point and shoot is usually "out of the box"


----------



## Direct Current

*I agree with you there!, bought this computer with Vista in it and just now starting to get use to it, now they come up with Win's 7. But I am starting to gain wisdom on it and Learn HTML & Visual Basic & Java, I think. 
Learning learning Always learning!!!!! *


----------



## zuluclayman

way to go DC! - lifelong learning is the best :grin: 
:laugh: sometimes think it's going to take me a few lifetimes to learn the stuff I want to :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I reckon the day I don't learn something new, will be the day I stop breathing :laugh:


----------



## yustr

Direct Current said:


> Yustr, I had a problem with the first link,it took me to you email address and password, so I did not get to see the pictures. I bet they where something to see!


Here's a couple...


----------



## Direct Current

*:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:OK, 

I did some look seeing at best buy, you all see anything there that you like?? 

What about movie camera's what you suggest there?? I am all ears. I want to do the same thing with movie a camera. *


----------



## yustr

I'd try to find a small camera store that caries a full spectrum of cameras. Get to know the owner or one of the key salesmen. Explain what you want, how much you have to spend, some ideas of the type of photo you might take...etc. He'll be able to direct you to a couple of options. 

Remember you're buying a system not just a camera.

Stay away from BB. The guy selling cameras today was selling washing machines yesterday. I know, I used to work there.


----------



## Direct Current

*I like that BB :lol::lol::lol: I'll do that for sure!!!! That why I have come to my great friends here at TSF, That goes for what you ask for in the TSF surgery room. Dr. Glass might give you somthing you do not what and take a bit out of your wallet to :laugh::laugh::laugh:

:smile: We will see this next week with the camera shop. 

It is amazing how that there wine taste as you get older, i aways thought about having a small collection of wines but I never could figure out which ones to put on a rack to show off. :smile:

BTW, Them at some great shot my friend. I want to catch bee's, butterflys, ants, etc..etc. on pictures Eventually I would like to take some non computer anamited pictures of diansours much like they did in the beginning days of old SIFI, just to learn how it was done. Make a Godzilla of my own *


----------



## WereBo

One of the main things to look at, when buying a camera or any other bit of 'hand-used' equipment (keyboards, mouses/trackball etc.), is how it feels in YOUR hand - Are the appropriate buttons easily accessible and easy to use, is the grip comfy for possible long-time holding etc.

Once you've found a camera that feels god for you, go home and shop around online for that specific model - You'll likely get it a quite a bit cheaper off the net.

@ Yustr - Some beautifully detailed close-ups there ray: ray:


----------



## Direct Current

*That sounds like good since from a wize old fox. :grin:*


----------



## shahdtech

www.cellcamshop.com is best choice of cameras.


----------



## Starving Artist

can i ask a stupid question - what are you planning to use the camera for?

going Professional? or...

just using it for home pics of the cat? dog? gerbil? gran kids? kids? etc etc. and just want some thing to take nice pics with to look at on your comp? one with video abilty as well - as you mentioned video.

i ask for a reason Direct Current.

you may not need to spend the money you talking about spending for the camera with the abilties and higher end quality you may not need.


----------



## Havalilsi

Direct Current said:


> *:smile: Hello ever one. I had a good friend tell me to post this question here for some good answers so here we go.
> 
> Hay some wise old man (Sandman) accused you of one of you's folk of knowing about cameras. So I have came to this increable disorder to seek OB one's advice on such a device to serve me in my need for a good camera or cameras. :laugh:
> 
> What I seeking is good camera that is good on close-ups as well as a wide angle lens, something i can change the lens or adjust the lens and one that will conect to me computer computer etc....etc. and with in a marginal range of cost.
> 
> I am also looking for a motion or movie camera, of corse with the ability to connect to the computer.
> 
> Reason is I am getting in involved with take anything from ants on a ant bed to large area like the grancannon
> 
> Can you guy off some ideas.
> 
> See you later gator. DC. *


From ants to the grand canon are different types of photography using different lens.




Done_Fishin said:


> taking close ups of very small objects used to mean removing a lens and placing a close-up ring between lens and body .. I have lost touch with "photography technology" over the years but assume that the same would be true of DSLR.
> 
> you might also want to consider also a good tripod. Modern tripods are very light which means that they CAN contribute to "picture wobble" so you should take that into consideration too. I frequently think about adding a heavy weight under the camera (on the tripod) to help with stability and anti-shake, but I am worried about damaging the tripod ..


I have a Canon Rebel XTi and all I have to do is lock the mirror and use the timer if blurring the picture is a problem due to slow shutter speeds. That being said, a $1500 camera and lens combo on a $30 tripod is not a good idea.



Direct Current said:


> *looking at some them cameras, you have to wonder what is in them to cost 4,000.00 and 3,000.00 dolars.
> 
> I was wondering, you all talk about DSLR but all I see is is SLR camera's, what is the differents here?
> 
> Scott which one where refering to at new egg? and what is B&H?
> 
> It look like to get a fairly good camera with the lens that I want is going to cost me around 1,500.00 is that about right. I stil got to go back and look zuluclayman infor again to tell which kind of wide angle and micro to get for starters. I am afried that Dothan, Al is short on camera shop here, Have not found any. *


B&H is probably the best place to get photography equipment "safely". You gotta look out for bait and switch when ordering online. Another is Adorama , they are very reputable. You can even rent stuff online. Rentglass, is one place, there is another that slips my mind at the moment.

My camera and the lens it came with cost $800. The lens suck. I rented a lens that cost $1300. It was awesome. I was able to take pictures at church without flash and the color quality of the pictures were awesome. My cheep lens can not touch it.
That being said, I bought two lenses for my XTi. A 50mm 1.8, for $80 and a 55-250mm 4-5.6 for about $350. They're inexpensive, and the zoom has image stabilization which you will need for long distance shots.
A Canon EOS 1Ds costs $7000 and it will run circles around my $800 camera , if its being used correctly and you know how to utilize the features. You want to be out in the cold or desert or rain? That camera will deliver, mine would fall apart. A Canon 5D is $2500 and worth every penny. Its a full like frame camera and take awesome pics. 

Now for the video camera. What are you shooting, how long do you need to shoot. What kind of computer do you have, because the horse power of your computer will determine to an extent the kind of camera you might want to get.

1.Mini DV. Uses tapes, shoots up to 90 minutes max on a standard tape. Easily edited in Windows movie maker and any computer purchased within the last 5 to 6 years can manage it. MPEG2 basically.

2. AVCHD. The latest and greatest. Its basically MPEG4 and each manufacture comes up with different ways to encode it. HDD cameras and solid state cameras use this encoding method, and you had better have a Quad at the minimum to handle 720P or a Core i7 to manage 1080, either that or alot of time on your hands.

If you were to get a Canon 5D, you could shoot high def videos at full 1080, and take pictures. The camera is awesome. But its about $3000 out the door with a kit lens. The EOS Rebel 1Ti does a decent enough job for less than a grand. Is the 5D worth that much more than a 1Ti? YES. But it will depend on your budget. 

My suggestion. Start with a Canon 1Ti, get a 50mm 1.8 lens, then get a cheap macro and learn to use the camera. I don't know what the rules about links are so I won't post any so as not to start out on the wrong foot. It might take you a couple years to start getting really good pictures consistently. Then after you've learned the short comings of you camera then you can appreciated a $3000 full frame camera.


----------



## ebackhus

Amateur or professional I recommend *Canon* and nothing else.


----------



## Starving Artist

Direct Current - by asking this question



> "What is the differnce between DSLR and SLR?"


it says it all... no offense meant

First to answer that question - the "D" in DSLR - means Digital, from there i think you can figure it out.

you want a camera that can take stills and does movies too and is cheap.

Most have those features - forget the lense removal - you're not close to needing that capability yet.

go grab yourself a little GE - they're inexpesive right now 
- Brand new - at CompUSA or any other retail outlet the GE is $69.00.

cheap enough?

it's 8mp - with a 1/2.5 sensor

3x optical zoom

some manual overrides you can play with

it has movie capability - usign the Quicktime Jpeg format - good enough for now for you.

try it - use it - play with it - get the feel for a Digtial Camera

find out your likes dislikes and wants about it's features.

learn how to shoot... that'll take you a bit of time.
takes time for everyone.

then... and only then after you've learned to shoot with the P&S
start thinking DSLR if you deside to move up or want more features...

that is the only way your going to find out - what a good camera is
for _your_ style shooting and _your_ needs.

all the rest is mute becuase simply put there are a lot of great digital cameras out there,

and film cameras - it jsust depends on what you want in features - your style of shooting - what you're shooting - etc etc.

so buy the GE for now.... or even a simple Kodak 10 or 12mp camera

You're simply not ready for a DSLR - you'll be too confused by it's features

stick with the Point and Shoots for now - it'll impress people more that you can shoot with the P&S and take good decent shots - then it will if you can't even set a DSLR lete alone know it's capabilities or what half of the settings mean to be able to set it correctly.

ie: LEARN!!! that is what you need to do, and do it with a point and shoot.


----------



## Starving Artist

post deleted by moderator.


----------



## Direct Current

*Hay guys, I am back for more info and questions. 
--- Zulu,Starving Artist, ebackhus, Havalilsi, Done_Fishin, and all the rest you's guys can answer this troublesome question Hehehe, 
--- When I am looking at some of these DLSR camera's like the pentag and on and on-- they really do not say if the lens can be changed out to a mirco lens or a close up lens, what should I be looking for in there describition or how can I know what is what here. Example I was looking at fingerhut because I have an account there on a pentag camera, the customer said it was an X90, I tried to look at a manual to see if it where a interechangeable lens type so I could, well do what I want to do, specially when then price was 499.00. One customer said they where going to get a tripod for it so it sound like a good camera . 
--- As silly says I am fishing for some answers to a dum question, please let me know, OK. DC *


----------



## zuluclayman

Hi DC - the camera you looked at (Pentax X90) is NOT a DSLR camera - it has "DSLR styling" - in other words it looks like a DSLR but it is one of the newer wide-angle super zoom cameras. You can't change lenses on it - they have a fixed lens.
If you want to be able to change lenses - macro, telephoto, wide angle etc. - you will need to get a proper DSLR camera. If you are after an entry level DSLR have a look at this review/comparison.
When choosing a camera you need to think of what you are going to be using it for - no point spending 1,000's of bucks on gear that you won't use many of the capabilities of.
Many of the DSLR's are available in a "twin lens kit" where they will have a wide to standard (eg: 14-45mm) and a longer telephoto (eg: 55-250mm) lens included - they are good value though the lens quality is not in the semi-pro or pro quality range but will do most things you want to do - good quality lenses are often much more expensive than the camera body :sigh:
Brands - I have a preference for Canon, Nikon or Olympus in that order - funnily enough I have an Olympus but would like to replace it with a Canon 550D but not enough $$$$$$ at the moment - maybe next year.
Canon seems to be the industry standard these days - most pro's are using Canon gear - build quality is excellent, image quality fantastic and a huge range of configurations available.

hope this helps :grin:


----------



## yustr

DC,

That Pentax X90 does not have interchangeable lenses. It does have a macro mode however. HERE's a review. They seem to like it.

BTW: next time start a new thread rather than open a year old one. Thanks


----------



## Direct Current

*Hay Guys, thanks for coming back so quickly. 
--- Yea I was wondering about fingurhut, the price seem a bit to hight for what they are offering, but those that are build new credit again have not got much chose. I notice that fingerhut does not tell you what model the product is so you have to investigate the product actual product model number, I did note that they did have a cannon, Olympus, and a fuji.
--- you have taught me well guys-do not trust ebay, I had a friend that bought ebay cameras 6 times, he was looking for a special part to a certain camera, I think it was an Olympus, paid good money for camera, never got what he wanted even though it was stated on the description of the camera. So I want to get it right the first time around. And no Ebays or nexttag etc etc. 
---thanks for the additional info. fellows.:smile:*


----------



## yustr

Nothing wrong with Pentax products. They've been around for decades just don't advertise like Canikon. My whole kit is Pentax - it does pretty well.


----------



## Direct Current

:smile:Hay yustr, In my travels I notice a lot of pentag out there. --- It just bugs me when a company (not pentag) put a product in their sale catalog and does not put the model of the product in there, it's kindof like there hiding something and we sale you a look a like product, you know what I mean. 
--- Back to the camera :grin: I did want a camera that would take both close-ups and mirco and long range stuff, if that is not asking to much of the camera. And have a great picture, you know, which I asume would take switching the camera lens in and out, I am still a little confuse about a single ended and double ended lens camera. I believe I would like a DSLR camera over the other. 
--- Being disable financially I will have to stay with in money limits, so I will have to shop. I did find a few camera shops here so with the brain you guys gave me, maybe I want act like I am a dummy, hehehe. I figure that I am looking six months ahead to the camera unless I found someone that will work with me. I have a few projects such getting the win7 64 bit OS program to work on but I am looking foward to the camera project and taking pictures of ants and of course the two leged ants at play hehehe.


----------



## addlabels

just how much money do you have to spend?


----------



## Direct Current

Hello addlabels, about two cents.


----------



## Direct Current

*Hello addlabels, sorry to resond to you with two cents, but I did have some green, that is befor I had a change in meds and i am in the drug gap, so there went the money I was planning to get me a good camera. So much for that Idea. *


----------

